# Crank is MIA



## madtownbiker (Aug 17, 2007)

:mad2: 

I contacted Mike S. about my crank about two weeks ago. It got all jacked up using the junk pedals they ship you. He was very nice and said if I shipped my crank set to him he would ship a new one to me right away. Two weeks have gone by and still no crank. I emailed him numerous times trying to get an update when this illusive crank will show up. I would like to ride my bike sometime this year and with the season coming to a close it does not look like that is going to happen.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Try sending a PM through here. He usually answers in a day or 2. Good luck.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

I know those guys read this board.

To my recollection, most issues that appear on this board have been resolved to the customer's satisfaction.


----------

